# Stacking snow 101



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I 'm in my 2nd year of plowing. I have a Hiniker 7.5' conventional. I would like some tips on stacking snow with plow. Last year I used the strategy of slowly raising the plow as I drove into to stack. I have read some guy on Youtube telling someone not to do this but leave in float mode and let it ride up the pile. 

I have never done this because I figured the blade is too heavy to ride up and it was easier on the truck to raise the plow as I drive into pile instead of ramming like a bulldozer. 

If some of you let the plow ride up in float mode does the blade trip as you do this? This would be annoying I would think. :realmad:

Would like to hear any tips or suggestions from experienced plow drivers.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

it will ride up in float mode oce you have a pile started and as long as its not really wet so it just packs together. if the pile is frozen then it will trip sometimes if it hitsa hard spot/ but you don't need to hit the pile like a bulldozer


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

one thing from personal experience, make sure the plow is straight across, ive had ours hit our plow lights, it didnt bust them, but they are single pole ball mount so it could pivot out of the way...just not a good thing for it though.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

breadoflife;874567 said:


> one thing from personal experience, make sure the plow is straight across, ive had ours hit our plow lights, it didnt bust them, but they are single pole ball mount so it could pivot out of the way...just not a good thing for it though.


You can also get yourself stuck pretty bad if you don't have it straight, you'll be pushed sideways and if you have a lot of snow in front of you and the blade high enough you'll be shoveling for awhile!

Another thing, remember its a truck, not a loader!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Great tips guys. Keep them coming. 

Those of you that let the plow ride up into the pile.... are you doing this from momentum or using the accelerator into the pile?


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

both, you have to feel the truck and pile, takes practice, hit too hard or wrong snow composition and you will be hugging the steering wheel...



breadoflife;865848 said:


> in our old small truck truck, ive found the steering wheel to be dangerous. at times lol


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

BreadofLife, Wouldn't it be easier to just use the hydraulics then to stack? or is this not as efficient.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

not as efficient, another advantage of doing this with a chain lift is the chain can lift faster to catch up to the raised blade. but either way, the equipment is designed to do this, and no damage will result.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I stack the snow the same way a bulldozer stacks dirt, I make a ramp and just drive up the pile and pile it higher with each storm.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

so how do you get it firm enough to drive on...?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I like to go into the pile at about 15-20mph lifting the blade as fast as possible when I feel my truck slow down 13 mph, then give it hell.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't stack it,how else are you going to make loader money?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;874822 said:


> Don't stack it,how else are you going to make loader money?


I know right! What the hell is he thinking :laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I dont "stack" per say, but when I go into a pile I raise the blade as I'm going into the pile. My V blade pushes it pretty high but I dont make much of an effort trying to stack it. Its not called "plowing" for nothing. I leave the stacking to the loaders, I cant chance breaking something.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It packs down good and freezes between storms. I also drive a Jeep AND use 10.5 inch wide tires 
Although my helper with a F250 can drive up the piles too.
Just dont go past the top.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Good stuff guys. I sorta used Brian Young's thinking last year. I figured I'd rather wear the plow than the truck. The Plowmeister must be using really fat tires or tracks.  Sounds fun though.

I couldn't find anything on "stacking" using the search feature so I started this thread. :salute:


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It packs down good and freezes between storms. I also drive a Jeep AND use 10.5 inch wide tires 
Although my helper with a F250 can drive up the piles too.

stacking snow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

breadoflife;874567 said:


> one thing from personal experience, make sure the plow is straight across, ive had ours hit our plow lights, it didnt bust them, but they are single pole ball mount so it could pivot out of the way...just not a good thing for it though.


Need to adjust your stacking stops



mcwlandscaping;874598 said:


> You can also get yourself stuck pretty bad if you don't have it straight, you'll be pushed sideways and if you have a lot of snow in front of you and the blade high enough you'll be shoveling for awhile! !


Unless you are using direct lift then "ski the stack" isn't an issue



breadoflife;874717 said:


> not as efficient, another advantage of doing this with a chain lift is the chain can lift faster to catch up to the raised blade. but either way, the equipment is designed to do this, and no damage will result.


:laughing: there is NO delay with direct lift. Immediate response, no "ski the stack" and getting hung up.

Snowzilla your Hiniker should stack well. you can do it like you have been or like Brian suggested.
A few previous threads on stacking.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=9200
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78391
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62582
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77482
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73791


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

breadoflife;874717 said:


> not as efficient, another advantage of doing this with a chain lift is the chain can lift faster to catch up to the raised blade.


:laughing:

completely opposite. The chain will have slack in it while in float...therefore the slack must be eliminated before the a-frame raises. No chain...No slack.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

raise the plow and drive on the pile


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

theplowmeister;874968 said:


> It packs down good and freezes between storms. I also drive a Jeep AND use 10.5 inch wide tires
> Although my helper with a F250 can drive up the piles too.
> 
> stacking snow


Thats an awesome driveway rig. 4.0 I'm assuming? How does the Jeep hold up overall?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Very well 
I replace
BALLJOINTS every 100k 
clutch 75K 
U-joints 2 yers 
belts and hoses waterpump 50K 
Fluids yearly
and so on
had 1 had a brakedown in 23 years, a NEW wheel bearing laster 31 days. got it at AUTOZONE


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

mcwlandscaping;874598 said:


> Another thing, remember its a truck, not a loader!


Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

BladeScape;875543 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> completely opposite. The chain will have slack in it while in float...therefore the slack must be eliminated before the a-frame raises. No chain...No slack.


when i raise the chain the plow is already lifted(often til it will lift no more) so the lack of load allows the -chain- to raise faster


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;875129 said:


> :laughing: there is NO delay with direct lift. Immediate response, no "ski the stack" and getting hung up.





breadoflife;875917 said:


> when i raise the chain the plow is already lifted(often til it will lift no more) so the lack of load allows the -chain- to raise faster


There is nothing faster than instant.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

breadoflife;875917 said:


> when i raise the chain the plow is already lifted(often til it will lift no more) so the lack of load allows the -chain- to raise faster


Plain to see you have never used or seen a direct lift plow work. even though the ram is attached to the plow, when it is in float mode the plow is free to move up and down as needed.

the same way your plow goes down so does the direct lift plow go down and up in float mode.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

breadoflife is not going to get it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

BladeScape;876096 said:


> breadoflife is not going to get it.


Not till he actually sees a REAL plow......


----------



## abclawns (Sep 29, 2008)

A agree with MCW its not a loader, let them pay you the extra to come move it with one.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Good diversity here. Thanks to all. Different strokes for different folks I guess.

Appreciate the extra related links Basher!



basher;875129 said:


> Snowzilla your Hiniker should stack well. you can do it like you have been or like Brian suggested.
> A few previous threads on stacking.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=9200
> ...


Neat video theplowmeister!



theplowmeister;874968 said:


> stacking snow


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

BladeScape;876096 said:


> breadoflife is not going to get it.


sorry to ruin the fun...but i get it...


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ive been plowing for about 20 years, i used to stack with the truck but i got tired of tearing up the truck and plow. now when its time to stack piles we take the skid steer in and stack, no more broken plow light, damaged hoses, or getting stuck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

clark lawn;879328 said:


> ive been plowing for about 20 years, i used to stack with the truck but i got tired of tearing up the truck and plow. now when its time to stack piles we take the skid steer in and stack, no more broken plow light, damaged hoses, or getting stuck.


Only took you 20 years to figure this out?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

no i quit trying to stack with the truck 18 years ago.


----------

